# I tried to cupel , any help?



## Sorrycantseeme (Mar 30, 2020)

I tried to cupel? Any ideas or pointers.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/LurABLcN2Fd8u9dU7
https://photos.app.goo.gl/2ygbV4PR5mGepyfa6


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi

I already replied to you in PM. If this is after few minutes of cupeling it looks normal.

Since the surface is oxidized.


----------

